# Total journey distance for everyone who travelled to TGM!



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2008)

Someone yesterday jokingly said "we should start a thread to add up total distances travelled by UKAPS members to get to TGM".  So here it is 

I travelled about 105 miles, including catching a train at 7.30am to Birmingham New Street (about 20 miles) and then being picked up by Ulster and driving the rest of the way (about 85)

So, running total so far - 105 miles for me 

Obviously, double that up if you want to count return journeys


----------



## Arana (6 Apr 2008)

300 miles eachway for me


----------



## Superman (6 Apr 2008)

About 170 miles for me (in total)


----------



## Garuf (6 Apr 2008)

Me and Dan did about 40 each way, maybe? Me a little more because I'd travelled to Stoke from home.


----------



## Martin (6 Apr 2008)

Only 60 miles round trip, I probably am one of the closest, but i still managed to turn up unfashionably late!


----------



## Themuleous (6 Apr 2008)

300 miles round trip for me 

Sam


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2008)

Hey guys!
Great day wasn't it?
According to google if I hadn't got a little lost 3 times:-
143 pompey to worcester
100 worcester to tgm
100 back again
100 worcester to parents
47 parents to pompey (going back tomorrow morning).

So 500 miles? So do I get a prize? Who was stupidest to travel the farest lol


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Apr 2008)

Lol.  Thats some distance Lisa!  Bet you'll be glad to be home tomorrow   How was Blue planet?  Would love to go there!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Apr 2008)

Yes I can't wait to get home!

I thought it was really good compared to the blue reef aquarium, but Sam had already been and John had seen better in Boston. Definately worth the visit! I can't wait to take my fella.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Apr 2008)

Yeh the BP was good, def worth the trip as we were up there   the reefs tanks were especially good.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2008)

Well, the running total for distance travelled one-way, ie just to get to TGM is:

*953 miles*

Nearly at the 1000 mile mark and theres still more people not posted (I've only counted individuals who have posted, not other travelling partners).


----------



## George Farmer (7 Apr 2008)

425 miles


----------



## ulster exile (7 Apr 2008)

Google reckons it's 76.5 miles from my house, so add in a 5 mile-ish detour to pick up DevUK, I'm talking 158 miles altogether.


----------



## John Starkey (7 Apr 2008)

Hi guys,there and back from worcester i would say around 200 miles but if you add the running around over the whole weekend i would say i did around 260 miles,regards john


----------



## beeky (8 Apr 2008)

The trip wasn't very 'green' was it?!


----------

